# Tri-clone trimmer head review request



## yourlawnguy (Apr 6, 2018)

Hi guys,

I ran across this new trimmer head at an expo and wondering if I can get some expertise from you guys to see if this is worth giving a try since I got a lot of bushes and little trees on my back yard that I need to take care of.

www.amkorti.com


----------



## yourlawnguy (Apr 6, 2018)

This is the video I saw from the expo that got me wondering about this trimmer head


----------

